# The Train or Treat Campaign - the vision



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Earlier today I treated a dozen poor young people to a cyber club to show them something basic about train modeling, and you should see them, guys, they were so much more than amazed. A few of them had never even seen a real train on TV, no power, illiteracy, for example, much less a model train, and these Youtube out-of-this-world layouts, forget it, I've been stunned myself.

So I've been thinking hard, I could simply go public with my passion, show all the Nicaraguan people a real world of train modeling in action, renting some cheap place for display, building an HO scale layout, charge normal people an entrance fee, of course less than one dollar, to at least help me pay the rent while expanding and perfecting the layout. Admission for kids and poor people, I can tell the difference, will be free. That's the whole idea.

However naive, I believe I've just started something good. Anyway, to carry out this project I need sponsors, donations, or people who would buy some HO scale equipment at www.wholesaletrains.com As you already know I don't even have a credit card to buy online, but I have to get the train stuff down here, any brand, no matter if used or broken, to make it all authentic.

I would be so grateful, and you would see all the beautiful smiles on children faces, and all kinds of people here, when I set it all up and post pictures for all sponsors, contributors, train fans, when they see the train models in action. You know, down here many children are poor, have no toys, etc, and it's heart-breaking, because I had a nice childhood and I used to have HO scale trains myself from Eastern Germany.

So if you know what I mean and what I want to do in a third-world country such as Nicaragua, feel free to help me out, you'd make a lot of people happy, including myself, I mean what can I do if I have a passion for trains, and there are no trains, even real, down here ?

I'll post my Train or Treat Campaign on other forums as well to reach out to all kinds of dedicated train fans who might want to support my idea from scratch, without a single dollar or a piece of HO scale equipment in as of yet.

Honestly, I'd like to know what you think about this.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Holva,

I decided to answer your post since no one else was responding. I think the lack of interest is a reflection of how you have presented yourself on the site. My response is an effort to show you how you are coming across.

I don't know you and I've only seen you post on two subjects. On the first, Anyrail, you wanted someone who had paid for the software to provide it to you for free. In doing so, you were asking someone to cheat another, long-term member of this site.

On the second, your "Train or Treat", you're asking everyone to start sending you donations of money and model train equipment so you can have a layout; in turn, you promise to show it to people for free. 

As I said, I don't know you: it's possible you're a fine person. That said, your posts present you as a give-me-something-for-nothing hustler, and that may be the reason no one is responding. Rather than approaching us that way, perhaps establishing some credibility would be more appropriate: why not ask the group what you can provide them, instead? Rather than ask for handouts, set the example for the rest of us by offering gifts to members of the site and demonstrate generosity for the rest of us.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Reckers said:


> Holva,
> 
> I decided to answer your post since no one else was responding. I think the lack of interest is a reflection of how you have presented yourself on the site. My response is an effort to show you how you are coming across.
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed, what you say makes perfect sense, my past poor word choices (going headlong) plus sort of self-imposed harsh conditions in a third-world country like Nicaragua plus my own struggle to get a layout quite killed me, ruined my reputation. Yes, I've screwed up royally.

But I will give each member of this forum my entire book collection - the Sixth Gospel literature as a 36 volume Sixth Gospel E book franchise, in PDFs, every piece I've written on three continents since 1993 when I went to Hollywood as a screenwriter, including my screenplays, short stories, novels, poetry, etc. Back in 2009, at the peak of my dark literary career, I used to sell the complete package as PDFs online for $ 200 or 180 Euros including Nicaraguan-handmade Cuban Crafters Cigars worth $ 66.6, see my WHO, WHAT, HOW, WHY sections on my blog as hard proof !!! Well, nowadays I charge only 40 bucks or Euros for my books, the crisis hit me like a truck. So you will have some Serious Entertainment reading for a lifetime. That's all I have and can give away. I just want trains, man. Showing something like this for free here is a miracle, and yes, I want to work it. In the US or Europe, it's normal to own that stuff, I don't say without a sacrifice, you work, you make money, you buy stuff, you have fun you deserve, common sense. But down here, things are very different. You work here to survive, not to have fun. So all my books for whatever HO scale equipment in whatever condition, deal ? Libor Soural, yes, the dubbed Czech Hollywood Warrior Priest, I told you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't speak for others, but I agree 100% with *Reckers* assessment. You have a long way to go to redeem yourself in this venue before I'd even consider such a request.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can't speak for others, but I agree 100% with *Reckers* assessment. You have a long way to go to redeem yourself in this venue before I'd even consider such a request.


I agree, humbly, I've been damned since times inmemorial. How do I redeem myself ? Ok, gunrunnerjohn, you could be the first one to receive my E books for free, interested ? This is embarrassing, but you are right.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

you know I find this interesting but flawed. First off you can tell who is rich and who is poor. That is a laugh. and lemme tell you what I do from time to time. When I am serious about buying a new car, I will go out and do some yard work and get really dirty but not enough to look like I have been out on the street. Then I get in my car and drive to the local dealers but I park a block or so away and walk onto the lot. Now the people that work there dont see me drive up, they see my clothes look like they have been worn a few days, I dont really get much service from them at all. They dont want to help me they dont want to show me a new truck (which I am legitimatly looking for) and to hell if I am allowed to drive one (now I am not so dirty that I will soil the interiors). Fast forward about a week. I dress in my nice casual stuff, shave, and drive up on the lot in my 86 Cutlass Supreme (which is a really nice car BTW) and I cant even get out of the car and some one is there waiting for me. Oh what's this? It is the same guy that did not have the time of day to help me the last time. Does he remember me... Not really. He was paying attention to my clothes and 3 day no shave... Now I look like money so he wants to make a sale. Yes I did this and NO I didnt buy the truck from this guy. I bought a truck from a dealer down the road that recognised me both clean and dirty, one who worked with me even tho I looked like hell and what do you know, he made the sale of a 2004 Dakota that only had 6 miles on it. (yes this was back in 2004). 

So if you are going to charge based on income? BS. You are going to be getting donations from people in "rich" countries... Have you noticed the WORLD's economy lately? 

Your ideas have some merit but you are going about this the wrong way. Charge a fee to everyone or no one. Find out if your community even wants what you are offering. If they do see if you can set up a not for profit organization first, then ask for donations of Time, Money, or equipment for the not for profit not for you personally. 

Massey


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the thief, begging again?

Didn't he say he was leaving?

He never tells the truth, does he?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Massey said:


> you know I find this interesting but flawed. First off you can tell who is rich and who is poor. That is a laugh. and lemme tell you what I do from time to time. When I am serious about buying a new car, I will go out and do some yard work and get really dirty but not enough to look like I have been out on the street. Then I get in my car and drive to the local dealers but I park a block or so away and walk onto the lot. Now the people that work there dont see me drive up, they see my clothes look like they have been worn a few days, I dont really get much service from them at all. They dont want to help me they dont want to show me a new truck (which I am legitimatly looking for) and to hell if I am allowed to drive one (now I am not so dirty that I will soil the interiors). Fast forward about a week. I dress in my nice casual stuff, shave, and drive up on the lot in my 86 Cutlass Supreme (which is a really nice car BTW) and I cant even get out of the car and some one is there waiting for me. Oh what's this? It is the same guy that did not have the time of day to help me the last time. Does he remember me... Not really. He was paying attention to my clothes and 3 day no shave... Now I look like money so he wants to make a sale. Yes I did this and NO I didnt buy the truck from this guy. I bought a truck from a dealer down the road that recognised me both clean and dirty, one who worked with me even tho I looked like hell and what do you know, he made the sale of a 2004 Dakota that only had 6 miles on it. (yes this was back in 2004).
> 
> So if you are going to charge based on income? BS. You are going to be getting donations from people in "rich" countries... Have you noticed the WORLD's economy lately?
> 
> ...


Wow, this is very clever. Believe me those Nicaraguans who have money show it to everyone else, cruel showoffs, they want to make the others feel very bad. The rich here are different from all kinds of philantropists, they enjoy pising on the rest, they think the only way to eliminate poverty is to kill the poor, so I wouldn't mess with them. My target is common 9-5 people and the poor. Honestly, I can't imagine charging anyone or people paying anything, a matter of culture here anyway. If it depended on me, I wouldn't charge anybody, yet I'm thinking self-sustainable. Well, that's why I need sponsors, donations, etc. I can't afford to even rent a place downtown, I live out of town, half an hour away. Yet I need to gather some stuff first, see what I can do with it, etc, before I can show it publicly.



Jammer Six said:


> This is the thief, begging again?
> 
> Didn't he say he was leaving?
> 
> He never tells the truth, does he?


lol, wtf, swapping, my E books for whatever

you've got it wrong, pal, they've hammered your sixth sense or something, or you're all jammed, Jammer Six

never telling the truth, me ? You've got to be kidding, I'm one of the few who always speak their minds, getting in trouble for that, and tell nothing but the truth, compared to most people I don't really condemn. As a principle I just don't lie, I don't need to, yet I don't even want to, so get it straight. This "nice" guy sounds much worse than "my-bad-***-reputation" I've earned, doesn't he ? You need a change of mind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

holava said:


> I agree, humbly, I've been damned since times inmemorial. How do I redeem myself ? Ok, gunrunnerjohn, you could be the first one to receive my E books for free, interested ? This is embarrassing, but you are right.


I have no use for the books, send me some O-gauge rolling stock, and we'll talk.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have no use for the books, send me some O-gauge rolling stock, and we'll talk.


Hmmm, no intellectuals here, that's weird, sure I'll cut some out of coco nuts, I'll make sure it's O-gauge.

Ok, here's some rolling stock, the synopsis of one of my screenplays, for which I almost got a six figure pay, but when I was signing the contract and presented my Czech passport, communist stigmata, they turned me down right away, even my agent, he didn't know that I was European.

B E G G A R S B A N Q U E T BEGGARS BANQUET introduces one into a peculiar empire of the homeless. They range from severely both mentally and physically ill, anxious, abnormal, abusive, dark, indifferent, illiterate, incompetent, defecated, dirty, disheveled, malodorous, professional, taciturn, hopeless, delusional, disoriented, withdrawn, dumb, individual, unpredictable, fake to just different, groomed, attentive, articulate, lucid, angry, knowledgeable, eccentric, esoteric, responsible, social, amateurish, happy.
Also in their world hierarchy works. Asher the Beyondist, the ultimate embodiment of supreme authority, is aware of widening the gap between rich and poor and cares for his marginal community. He is not a tyrant, he is a good-natured emperor, gracious and just, therefore loved and adored by his nation. But still, there are some get-rich-quick rebels and go-getters plotting against him and his homeless empire. However, everybody within his reach must conform his or her conduct to the requirements of the law.
There is a world outside posing a major threat to the unusual prosperity of Asher's empire. The New York Times carries a front-page story under the headline "Mentally Ill Homeless Taken Off New York Streets". The article explains how vans carrying a psychiatrist, a nurse, and a social worker were dispatched to begin a "vigorous campaign to remove severely mentally ill homeless people from Manhattan streets, parks, and byways" so that the city could forcibly provide them with medical and psychiatric care. The roundup program is even called a breakthrough.
Asher the Beyondist is seriously worried about the fate of his people when he is picked up and taken to the Morgue alive (Bellevue Hospital Center). Asher wonders what he has done wrong.
"When I ask for a quarter and somebody gives me three quarters it is quite natural I'm going to throw the other two away because I want and need only one. Sometimes passersby stop and give me money, but I won't take it, I don't need their money. Around some Christmas time they tell me I am the only one they know who rips up $ 100 and $ 50 bills. I just love it. Also, I like to burn the money. It keeps me warm. The people are very strange, don't you think?"
Now hospitalized, he believes that his rights are being violated. A staff attorney with the New York Civil Liberties Union receives a call from Asher the Beyondist who wants help getting out of the Morgue, not only because he is still alive, knowing that in New York involuntarily committed patients must be given a hearing within 5 days.
Of Asher the Beyondist (they cannot identify him) the attorney says, he is "lucid and extremely articulate and angry...he is aware of his rights and feels strongly that they have been violated." Asher himself sounds "I like the streets, and I am entitled to live the way I want to live...in this day and age, in what you call the United States of America, where everyone comes to be free, my rights are being violated. With regard to my burning of money, I do it because I am sometimes insulted when passersby throw money at me."
The hearing is conducted to determine whether New York City has the right to take Mr Asher the Beyondist off the street and treat him in a psychiatric ward against his will. Psychiatrists for the city testify that Asher is suffering from schizophrenia. But the defense attorneys challenge that allegation and argue that Mr Asher the Beyondist is only an eccentric who chooses to live on the streets and wishes to be left alone.
On cross-examination, the city officials admit that they have no evidence that Asher has ever harmed himself or anyone else. Furthermore, the defense reads hospital records in which it is stated that Asher "has a delusion that he is unfairly incarcerated." The attorney then asks whether he will also be judged to have a delusion if he feels that Mr Asher the Beyondist has been incarcerated unfairly. The psychiatrist on the stand says no.
A particularly noteworthy fact about the hearing is that, throughout the proceedings, Asher is portrayed as well groomed and attentive. In addition, as in his earlier comments, he is consistently articulate, lucid, and knowledgeable. He describes how he talks with passersby who claim to be executives, lawyers, and doctors about motion pictures, so called restaurants, current events, their families and problems.
He has heard individuals say: "Please take my money! You know, it makes me feel good. I mean helping the poor, the homeless, the helpless. Just take it!" However, sometimes he simply answers: "Is it my job to make you feel good by taking your money, rich beggars?" Then he explains that he can live effectively on a budget of $ 15 a day and that he easily panhandles between $ 20 and $ 5000 per day.
He certainly does not fit the stereotype of the disoriented homeless person. Everybody in the courtroom is impressed or just would like to think to himself or herself it is only entertainment, as though he were making fun of all of them, knowing it is not. It must be a fair trial.
The judge rules for Mr Asher the Beyondist, "he has chosen an unconventional lifestyle in which he functions effectively and poses no threat to others, he is able to care for himself.
Upon his release, the Harvard Law School, the best in the country, invites the multimedia hero to lecture on his extraordinary case, melodramatically asking the large audience to cross their fingers for the homeless empire to survive, expressing his longing to get back. Indeed, he returns. The return to the BEGGARS BANQUET.
Asher the Beyondist stands thankful at the Statue of Liberty.

C A S T ...
...
...

BEGGARS BANQUET is filled with very sad and also very comic, very serious and also very funny scenes and disturbing comparisons. Overall, it is sophisticated entertainment dealing with various issues in a most unique manner. It might belong to the same category as the movies FOREST GUMP, PHILADELPHIA, etc. Very special attention is paid to the psychology of the characters and their language. It is a work of the absurd. Supposedly a bestseller?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Well, I should have settled for a five figure pay back then, but I had some fun authentically writing the script by the bull on Wall Street. And here's something more serious, I was in Oklahoma City when the federal bombing occurred, I'm always where something epic happens, so don't blame me if you see me on TV as an HOLAVA.


S O R R Y . . .

At last the federal building blows up. There must be a number of victims, the aftermath of the fatal decision of a terrorist, just like a non-commercial script reading: "I don't like the way things are so I gotta do something about it." However, the bomber runs away very smoothly. By sheer coincidence, an act of Satan, he is stopped for a minor traffic offense, subsequently arrested and interviewed. The alert FBI come to believe there may be links to the shocking bombing. Bingo?

The case of the century starts. The Americans are appalled because the main suspect is a patriot, a weird one. Journalists and writers like vultures try to make a profit interviewing the possible bomber. Everybody speculates. A flood of correspondence - threats, condemnation, recognition, even proposals of marriage, but all means nothing to the tough prisoner.

Instead, he decides to put down all that he has got to say and then pass it, somehow, on to a “poor” non-American to try to make a fortune on making his actual story known worldwide because he himself can never forget his “poor” and unhappy childhood.

"... What? Children? I didn't know, I didn't mean ... What will bring that dark wind blowing from my future? I hear a steamer's siren in my head. People are starting on a voyage to a world that ceased to concern me forever. The great rush of anger washed me clean, emptied me of hope. Though this cell is windowless, I watch the dark sky spangled with its signs and stars, just like my flag used to be, and for the first time I lay my heart open to the benign indifference of the Universe. With Death so near, on the brink of Freedom, I feel like starting life all over again. For all to be accomplished, for me to feel less lonely, all that remains to hope is that on the day of my execution there should be a huge crowd of spectators and that they should watch me with much execration in their eyes. Sorry ... "

SORRY ... is a terrifying picture of a man victimized by life itself - he is a faceless man who has committed pointless murders. Will his shocking confession, written in first-person narrative, from his early childhood to his temporary stay in a cell, reveal the chief motive of his horrible action? Will that chosen non-American manage to strike it big in Hollywood selling the true story?

Wouldn't you pay a couple bucks to go to the movies to see over twenty of my blockbusters ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you make up this drivel on the fly, or is it a script you use for every occasion? I have no idea what point you're trying to make here, but I can clearly say that you're failing!

Plain talk is recognized here, that's certainly not a description of your writings.

This will be my last post in this thread, I can see it's a total waste of time. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do you make up this drivel on the fly, or is it a script you use for every occasion? I have no idea what point you're trying to make here, but I can clearly say that you're failing!
> 
> Plain talk is recognized here, that's certainly not a description of your writings.
> 
> This will be my last post in this thread, I can see it's a total waste of time. :thumbsdown:


Redeeming myself, pal. They are classics, written in 1995, that's when the Oklahoma City bombing happened. Oh, I also remember the OJ Simpson double murder scandal, I was covering it as well. True, I don't consider myself a genius, read my 38 books, I'm just a normal guy next door, trying to do trains for a change. Yeah, my writings are not for everyone, though I do not discriminate, stay away from the Sixth Gospel for your own good, lol


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

For some one who can sell his work for 5 or 6 figures why in the **** are you here begging for us (most of us here are not making that much) to give you, not your organization our hard earned money and trains? TO help some kids or you? You show us a legit organization that gives to the community you are presenting to and them you may find a few takers here. Just giving you stuff to get you started... good luck! 

Massey


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

What's the sixth gospel?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

holava,
I soooo understand you and want to help out in your cause! Where do I send Money and Trains?


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Good thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Massey said:


> For some one who can sell his work for 5 or 6 figures why in the **** are you here begging for us (most of us here are not making that much) to give you, not your organization our hard earned money and trains? TO help some kids or you? You show us a legit organization that gives to the community you are presenting to and them you may find a few takers here. Just giving you stuff to get you started... good luck!
> 
> Massey


Friend, I remember you for the free track software. I don't mock anyone of you, I didn't sell my screenplays, I said I had "almost" sold them for that much back then, but when the studio agents found out that I was from a post-communist Czechoslovakia, my ideas were suddenly worth nothing, they turned away from me. Why do you think such a rising/shooting star ended up fallen in Nicaragua ? Why do you think I sell all my **** for 40 bucks, of course without the Cuban Crafters cigars worth $ 66.6 ? Why do you think censorship worked perfectly that when I went to the New York Times with the infamous OC bombing Timothy McVeigh patriot story written by me they used their diplomatic hands-off-too-hot attitude toward such a "supposed bestseller for all America to know" ? Simply put, I didn't make it in Hollywood, though I was there with my both feet kicking many doors open and shut. So now I'm trying to swap all I have, my self-published books, for some trains. And why not go public here when nobody does or knows trains ? Doesn't it make sense ? I really don't understand you always accusing me of something, that Anyrail 4, I've never even used it, not once, I trashed it, a thief, a beggar, that's ridiculous. So nobody wants to even read my books, well, that's great. Well, so what can I say ?


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Now it's a great thread! Very fun! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> holava,
> I soooo understand you and want to help out in your cause! Where do I send Money and Trains?


Libor Soural

Frente Porton Laboratorios Conchita Palacios
Casa A=205, Colonia Primero de Mayo
Managua, Nicaragua

When I sell my E books as PDF attachments, I receive cash through Western Union or Moneygram, the easiest way, because the minimum bank transaction charge to a bank account holder, like Paypal, is 25 dollars !


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Zeke said:


> Now it's a great thread! Very fun! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah, I wasn't that dumb either back then in the early nineties as a kid, right ? starting to call it Serious Entertainment, though later I changed it to Restricted Entertainment, it increased my sales, and now it's both, decreased my sales, though, lol.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Jammer Six said:


> What's the sixth gospel?


Well, most people know four gospels, if you're Christian or have some basic education. Then you may have heard speculating about the fifth gospel. And that's where I break in with my Sixth Gospel, a whole religion, a philosophy, literature, a lifestyle, an autobiography, yeah, I've written it on three continents, Africa to go yet. 38 books, 36 on sale. I've got some problem with the latest Lady Gaga flick, entitled "LG Versus LS - The Cosmic Mutants At It", our initials, and "Wielding EndTime Divine, Scythed", however complete, is not included in the entire Sixth Gospel collection yet. So ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*SCAM ALERT*
holava, or real name Libor Soural
You say this about yourself?
"I'm an Internet Marketing Guru - Serious Entertainment - Restricted Entertainment, _Both companies based in Canada which I'm certain you have no affiliation_! 
I´m a Czech citizen, with a Bachelor´s degree in English and Spanish philology, having studied in the Czech Republic, the US and Spain. Been through Hollywood as a screenwriter loaded with blockbusters, yet I ended up in Nicaragua as an ex English university professor, a real estate agent, an Internet marketer, a top quality Nicaraguan handmade Cuban cigar exporter.
So to sum it up your 100% all over the board!
You expect me and the fine people of this forum to give to you " libor Soural, Internet Marketing Guru, blah,blew,blew" our hard earned $$ and trains just so you can entertain poor kids in Nicaragua???
I think you have branched into the realm of the Seventh Gospel! :bs:
I think you _think_ you are one slick dude, Well I've meet and heard about enough Flem flam artists in my time to say you are just :stroke: all of us!
I don't recommend this to just anyone only the special ones like you!
:urat00l::banplz::lame::loser:
I have been on here long enough to know that this will probably get me slapped around a little by the mods, but it's worth it!
So please crawl back in your hole and write your dribble to the whacked out masses that you supposedly have following you, and leave me and my train following friends to frolic in our ballast without being pestered by "Internet guru's such as yourself!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Or try these, perhaps your taste for a story is more discriminating, by now I know train fans, very picky.

V O O D O O S C E N T Flora Heart, an emancipated self-absorbed woman, callous and cold as the marbled room of a mausoleum after moonset, is enjoying her holiday on a tropical island with a carnival going on.

Terror is to become her almost constant companion from the moment she is introduced to the dashing fiftish gentleman, Aaron Black, looking deeply into his mocking hypnotic eyes. She feels offended by male mentality and behavior and stubbornly chooses to flirt with Mr Black, punishing him eventually, knowing that he is impressed and enchanted. Unfailingly he is available to escort her around not to miss any of the highlights on the island. Flora, with a small warning signal flashing in her mind, propelled by egoistic curiosity, courage and lust, accepts the tempting offer, still convinced she is in control, dominating.

Speeding through the night jungle, they wind up in front of a big white mansion in contrast to the lush, carefully landscaped gardens of the hotel area, hearing a loud murmur of voices and a chanting chorus. The international set of the island with Mr Black's friends celebrating the carnival in their own way. A large living room sickeningly warm and stifling filled with men and women in the white jackets and evening gowns of the island's upper class. A sort of menacing atmosphere.

Their leader and another figure stand out. Virginia Black - a slim, olive-skinned beauty, with a high coiffure of jet black hair, wearing a shimmering silver gown. An old nameless man with a gray mustache and goatee and formidable gray eyebrows over strangely colorless eyes seeming to be continually focused elsewhere as he talks, introduced as a South American diplomat.

 The stage bathing in a soft green light, a grotesque face superimposed on the cross, along with weird designs including crossed bones, a skull and a snake. From the nostrils of the terrifying face the rainbow smoke of incense wafting in two lazy spirals. Solemn expressions. Devil worshippers.

Aaron Black as a disciple of the mystical, obsessed with voodoo magic and witchcraft, additionally married, is a rather frightening but thrilling revelation to Flora Heart, misjudging him, unclearly falling prey to his hypnotic powers, his sex-appeal or her overactive imagination shattering her hard-won self-confidence and independence in the dark. She, in some lonely impulse of panic, gambles on running away into the deep unknown, having a pursuer, suspecting that the devil worshipping is not just a game of bored riches.

Later, there comes an apology and a moving confession through Aaron's mouth. Flora is embarrassed by such heart-breaking but perhaps tricky frankness, melting slowly like snow fallen in March. Does she hope deep inside they can be friends? Or is it even something more? She cannot deny she feels a close attraction to this gentleman. But what about Virginia, Aaron's wife?

Anyway, Flora Heart tries to keep Mr Black at arm's length. Caught in a trail of frustration, she is scared. Of what? Black magic as she is plunged in it more and more? Or her hurting memories dragged into the light? The future? Aaron acts, is scary. Too self-conscious, she struggles coping with her damaged shell of integrity and identity, playing the role of sophisticate. Who was she before? Is she masquerading under false colors, and is Aaron so smart to realize her weaknesses, pulling the strings whenever he wants to, when he is so persistent? Their secret relationship is dangerously deepened. Flora cannot stop it, utterly confused. A kind of catch 22 - no win situation.

To leave the island immediately strikes her as the best radical idea to put an end to the little island fling to avoid any more consequences hurting her even now. Her eager urgency and immediate plans fall through because she is arrested and interviewed. There is a murder occurred. The victim is Virginia Black. Finally Flora Heart is at large just as the murderer is. Is she to be the next victim in the cruel trap?

Flora feels a scream dying in her throat as the figure slowly raises its arms to strike - to kill again, thinking it is Aaron, the main suspect, the possible psychopath, her secret "lover". Is she wrong? What about the grayish man or any other member of Virginia's clan on drugs?

Flora is scared to death. The peaceful island turns into a den of evil. Where Flora Heart's nightmare begins Aaron Black's daydream may come true, liberating himself from the torturing bond of marriage and voodoo. Are they really in love? Another trap? Will Flora and Aaron see each other after her ruined holiday with the open old wounds is definitely over leaving the island?

VOODOOSCENT is a mystery-horror-thriller with breathtaking scenes until you manage to return to the treadmill of daily routine, haunting you ever after anyway ...


A T P O I N T B L A N K R A N G E Mr Downing was a very successful executive in a large corporation. He was intelligent, hardworking, and quietly competitive. Those were the traits he thought were necessary to keep one step ahead of the competition. In addition he was happily married, and well liked by his friends and colleagues. What more could he wish?

One day, unusually, Mr Downing got to the office before his secretary arrived. A telephone repairman arrived to install a new phone in the office. The secretary did not know that Mr Downing was already in there, so she sent the repairman in without any announcing him. When the door opened and Mr Downing saw an unknown man carrying a heavy metal case and wearing a jacket with a phone company emblem on it and frowning and making a grimace, panic-stricken, he reached into his desk drawer, took out .38 caliber revolver, and shot the repairman at point-blank range. Mr Downing then ran from his office, disoriented, shooting around, but was soon caught. His wonderful life got blown away like a card castle.

A psychological examination revealed that for years Mr Downing had suffered from a delusion that "others" were plotting against him, trying to steal his ideas and eventually eliminate him. However, he could not explain who the "others" were. He just believed that "they" got access to his mail and tapped his phone to track his great ideas. Though Mr Downing was in an evidently competitive business, his beliefs in some "corporate espionage" first seemed clearly delusional. Then, when his wife was kidnapped, things went even more complex. Perhaps someone only took advantage of the situation, said another hypothesis. Later, Mrs Downing was pronounced murdered. Deeply saddened at the violent death of his wife and what he had done, Mr Downing collapsed. The double investigation reached a dead point, having no clue whatsoever.

A very sensitive specialist in delusional disorders became strongly interested in the case. Mrs Stone had been through some disorder before she turned into a safe psychologist with schizophrenia functioning effectively, so she might understand better and explain the irrationality of Mr Downing's act to the jury, stated most broadly - the insanity defense.

Mrs Stone took patience with Mr Downing's shattered personality as a means to help him in some way as well as the whole investigation dealing with two murders because the other murderer was still at large. Little by little, Mr Downing began to trust Mrs Stone's good intentions and cooperate giving her an account of his both professional and personal life, slowly putting the pieces together. Both the accused and the psychologist got emotionally involved, Mrs Stone, now divorced, knew what he was talking about, she herself had been through a similar but not criminal thing. The battle she was leading against the jury for Mr Downing was, in a way, her own. How she needed some success in her career after her husband had left her! Why, she understood Mr Downing so much as a person, though his horrible act killed an innocent man, devastating his family and friends. Would this case become a precedent, Mrs Stone wondered, hopeful...

Will the given information lead to the arrest of Mrs Downing's murderer? Will Mrs Stone help Mr Downing to be judged "not guilty by reason of insanity"? Should an individual be committed to a hospital for treatment rather than to a prison for punishment? And after the treatment is over what happens next? Will the "cured" individual get one more chance in our society even if his or her disorder led to the criminal behavior?


AT POINT BLANK RANGE is a serious psycho-thriller dealing with such issues as the concept of incompetence to stand trial and the insanity defense, which will surely surprise, comparing to other "trial" movies when we take such a strong theme idea into consideration.

C O O L N E S S 


Caught somewhere in time, in the Golden Age of Coolness, there is a highly sophisticated society run by and for perfectionists, cynics, histrionics, narcissists, and hedonists, where high-tech takes over. The twilight of humanity faded into a new heroic epoch.

To be happy is the law. Everybody gets a chance. Too many choices - the means.

The superb three-dimensional TV walls offer the most virtual reality ever. The individuals can swim electronic oceans of sound, of music and talk coming in on the shores of their unsleeping minds, race in jet cars making some 100 mph or fall parachuteless as long as they are insured. Everything is both all concrete and abstract.

Thinking is strictly prohibited under severe penalty, except in the guarded asylums. Shooting the unhappy is encouraged and rewarded accordingly. Smashing anything is appreciated. Callousness is the very ultimate state of being, the highest and coolest thing in the silver world. Once you get hit so often you become numb to everything. The individuals do not seem to know to love. All feelings are taboo.

The sense of diversity is enormous. The individuals communicate different things and no one understands anyone else and everyone says how swell & how cool!

Every once in a while some happy individual breaks down, so the Emergency operator takes out all the mean old stuff and puts in the fresh brand new, and he or she is OK, if it’s not too late already.

Dawn changed his profession, joining the Emergency Department. He had repeatedly tried to become a perfectionist, like his father, but failed, which made his influential father very unhappy. The top Emergency operators did their best, but it was too late. Dawn saw how they shot him dead and felt extremely happy at the big cash reward.

Dawn is so damned disturbed, so mad, and he just does not know why. "I might even start thinking, asking questions, answering them. I'm going to do something real big. Hell, I don't even know what yet. God, it's gotten so big on me."

Dawn got a guilty conscience, rationalizing: “My father could not keep up anymore and had to be left behind with the unfulfilled dream of his very disappointing son.” Dawn is sorry. He realizes he wore his happiness like a mask and the top Emergency operators stole it and there is no way of getting it back.

Sick of driving too fast, he chooses to loaf through the streets, pensive, attentive, only to know what is just going on. Dawn feels shocked, there is really nothing going on at all. It must, he grows doubtful. He is almost arrested for being a dangerous pedestrian. Because he does away with the law-enforcement patrol, though in self-defense, he is on the run, and wanted. Exhausted, he wants to end his life, never to be caught and recycled.

Dawn is scared to death when a strawberry girl finds him, wanting to even help him. Her name is Hope and she explains what it means, as her family taught her. Step by step, Dawn learns so many things, reading digests on people, their history, philosophy, and literature. Furthermore, Hope teaches him love lessons, but he constantly fails.

Finally Dawn becomes the dissent leader, trying to gather marginal individuals such as junkies, would-be knowers, wannabe thinkers, fools, individuals about to break down, all who want to overthrow the high-tech government and improve such a messed up society. Dawn is obsessed with the idea of being human, he desperately wishes the individuals to be more like people, human, to cling to each other and love each other, something like what he himself is beginning to experience with Hope, diagnosing it love, one true love, as he once read and did not understand.

But the war has its worst ahead. Uncompromisingly, Dawn is determined to challenge the real bad world, to reduce the evil, the bestial, the lonely, thinking of his father whom he terribly disappointed because of his own imperfection, of many many individuals lurking in the shadowy ruins out there in the world.

Will the naturally-organized dissent die like the stuff of a fantastic candle burning too long and now collapsing and now blown out for lack of air in the coolness of a marbled mausoleum as a solemn monument to humanity?


COOLNESS is a novel of a weird and strange future to be turned into a rank release film, belonging to the same category as TERMINATOR, JUDGE DREDD, DEMOLITION MAN, and others, and yet it is very original. 


T H E A T O M D E M I G O D S 

- a novel of the future of a past of the present.

In the Dark Ages there was a settlement protected by hand-built stone walls of great strength and size. The settlers, practicing rather intellectual life in some strange way, used bows and arrows to defend themselves against attacks of wild mutant outsiders. Out in the jungle, out amid the curiously twisted plants, where the multiple-limbed, ugly, sick, subhuman beast dwelt, the mutants were dangerously massing as if they were determined to sweep away the settlement at all costs, feeling sheer hatred toward anything similar to humanity which had caused their miserable condition. The settlers realized that their own lack of technology along with the surplus of philosophy posed a major threat to their settlement, but there was nothing they could really do but fear and only think again that a different, more powerful weapon technology would have been enough against some invasion to come. And there lay the real tragedy.

Guy was a one year old child, but his parents secretly thought of him as a devil with the mutant mind when looking into his deep dark eyes. Yet they did not have the heart to kill him. Tears ran down Guy's mother cheeks.

"Mom, don't cry for me, weep for yourselves because the settlement will fall. There's no way I can save you. I love all of you, I'm sorry. Look at me, I can hardly toddle. Please forgive me."

The parents, left dumbfounded, heard the man's voice inside their own minds. The "guilty" child was in telepathic communication with them no matter it sounded utterly ridiculous.

Later, the foretold, fatal attack against the settlement was over. Guy, the only spared child, could feel nothing but hopelessness when encircled by the hideous monsters with twisted minds and sad eyes, wondering hard what to do. He played happy, smiling at them. Finally the mutants took the child to raise him in the weird jungle, thinking he would bring them good fortune.

Guy grew up amidst the mutant community and now was ready to escape. He was motivated by an intense curiosity to know more about the settlement, his parents, what had made their lives so miserable.

It became vitally important to Guy to learn the whole truth. Instead of killing the caring monster parents that had sort of adopted him, Guy fooled them to get back to the settlement burial. Exploring the shrine revealed a great number of sacred, forbidden objects. Guy, with his supernormal mind, memorized all the sacred books within a few hours. Now his immense knowledge enabled him to go back in time, though one thing really scared him, leaving him so completely lost. It was some kind of electronic device - a computer with the Internet on.

Burdened with his philosophy nature, his primitive technology, all his life but one year living with the mutants in the jungle, Guy finally gave up on trying to find out who and what had destroyed the so called "humanity" and decided to return to his aging mutant family. THE ATOM DEMIGODS was only a legend anyway, he thought resolutely.

Suddenly Guy's teleprobe caught a silent scream he had never heard. He was aware of mutants pursuing a human girl!? The thought itself was very spooky to Guy, this age, this place - something or even somebody human. He did not understand his deep, swallowing feelings.

Lucia was also a telepath. They fell in love at first sight, as the 20th century romantics termed that. Guy accepted Lucia's warm invitation into their city of dreams come true called Utopia, where everybody was equally important - the ultimate happiness community.

Guy as an absolutely new element brought in some trouble. The evil leader of Utopia in disguise learned about Guy's extraordinary abilities and wished to equal THE ATOM DEMIGODS, supposing Guy would help him reveal the secrets of the ultimate powers to fight the Universe as humanity had done because now he held Lucia as a hostage.

It was the man of light against the man of darkness, Guy's high intelligence against the low leader's cunning...And at the end of the Dark Ages comes the Renaissance because the sun breaks through the rainy clouds...

The cold war reached a dead point...the satellites were filled with deadly, nuclear explosives...a meteorite struck a satellite...a chain reaction...an instant detonation...a massive retaliation...one result...one consequence after an old man was asked by a little boy pointing at the sky.

"Grandfather, tell me, what is that?" The relaxing reply sounded, "Well, this is the End!"


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> *SCAM ALERT*
> holava, or real name Libor Soural
> You say this about yourself?
> "I'm an Internet Marketing Guru - Serious Entertainment - Restricted Entertainment, _Both companies based in Canada which I'm certain you have no affiliation_!
> ...


Nice ! What a hell of a vent on your part. Yeah, that's all me. I've been around for over 17 years as the dubbed Czech Hollywood Warrior Priest, I told you, ever since I went to Hollywood in the early nineties. Yes, I also lived in Canada, if I told you in what or how many countries I lived in, you'd cut me as bragging, but I'm exremely humble if you knew me or how I live. I'm not ashamed of what or who I am, gotta make a living somehow. I've never scammed or screwed anybody and nobody has ever done that to me. Once I even re-wired cash to an old US lady who purchased my books and accidentally made two $ 200 wires, I even paid for the wire, because I knew if I had kept the double money, I would have gone terribly wrong. She thanked me. End of story. I see you're having some serious issues, go get some professional help, sir. Here I'm just HOLAVA.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

"I'm an Internet Marketing Guru - Serious Entertainment - Restricted Entertainment, Both companies based in Canada which I'm certain you have no affiliation!"

If you call me, myself, and I "companies", though it makes me feel better, it doesn't advance my cause. I don't have any employees, you can become my freelance distributor, more sales, more trains. So line up and my franchise goes free, for the first time ever. I told you I was the good guy, you just never believed me.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK does any one here find it odd at all that some one that is so down on his luck, needs us to donate our trains, some one to send him money for his Trains or Treats campaign, Lives in one of the poorest countries in the world, and he has internet access? I would love to see this guy's IP address. He lives 1/2 hour from the city, I am going to assume that is with a car. Oh that is right only the rich flaunt their money. Hmm if this place is that poor wouldn't driving a car (which most people in that poor of a place could never afford) be flaunting money? You are such a guru that you stop writing after one rejection? Wow can I buy some ambition off you? Hell I got turned down for a job but I kept looking.

I gave you constructive criticism on a way to make your dreams or desires with the train thing a reality, it will take work and money from both you and sponsors, I helped you find track planning software that is free (seems you like that price), I have been nice until now. If this is how you are IRL then I can see how others would not take you seriously. Oh and if you for one minute think some one like Timothy McVeigh is a patriot you are sorely mistaken and you will find no love from any one here. I may not agree with everything that the leaders of this country do but I risked my life for the stars and stripes and I would gladly do it again. I cheered last night when world enemy #1 was killed and I want to shake the hand of the man who pulled the trigger. Hell I may even know him, I have worked for SEAL team 6 as a contractor. 

Your gospel... um... ok if this is the writing you are selling that you have been posting well good luck to you. not my cup of tea, not saying it is bad but to call it a gospel is, well... self absorbed, narcissistic, arrogant, even blasphemous. Again good luck.

Massey


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Please don't feed the Trolls


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

holava said:


> I've been around for over 17 years as the dubbed Czech Hollywood Warrior Priest, I told you, ever since I went to Hollywood in the early nineties.


Really?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OP, you did not present a solid plan how you going to make sure that donated funds are spent properly. look into how such charitable venues operate. since you can not make your mind about being a Czech or Nikaraguan i have a distinct feeling of brewing scam (others seem to have same impression).

thread is locked before we get any deeper in this mess.
if you believe the decision to Lock is incorrect feel free to contact top-moderator to explain your reasoning.

OP,


----------

